# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  [game engine Blender]avis sur le game engine

## pierre-y

Bonjour  ::): ,

J'entend assez peut parler du game engine de Blender et ce qu'on peut voir sur le net n'est jamais trs beau. Vous en pensez quoi de se game engine?

                               Bonne journe,

----------


## plegat

Salut


> J'entend assez peut parler du game engine de Blender et ce qu'on peut voir sur le net n'est jamais trs beau. Vous en pensez quoi de se game engine?


J'en pense que si tu mets un mauvais modeleur/textureur/graphiste avec un autre moteur de jeu, a ne sera pas plus joli!  ::D: Je n'utilise pas le BGE, uniquement Blender, donc avis subjectif. Apparemment il est trs bien pour faire du prototypage ou du jeu "simple" (notion toute relative...). Un de ses avantages, c'est qu'il est intgr  Blender, donc tu as tout le workflow sous la main. Aprs il faudrait savoir tes critres pour rpondre plus prcisment...

----------


## pierre-y

A l'origine, comme tu l'as dis je pensais l'utiliser pour le prototypage, et au fure a mesure que j'ai commencer  connaire Blender, je me suis dit que a serait dommage de pas plus se renseigner sur son BGE. Bon aprs j'ai exagr en disant qu'avait que des choses laid de faite, mais c'est ce qui revient le plus souvent. Il y a a de sympa :




Personnellement, je pense faire du low poly, car je ne suis pas spcialement intress par le ralisme si on peut dire. donc j'ai surtout mie se poste pour voir si il y a des retour sur des projets fait dessus  ::):  et les difficult auxquelles il faut s'attendre en l'utilisant ::): .

----------


## benicourt

Bonjour  tous,

Le BGE est un vritable moteur de Jeu capable de crer des jeux de niveau commercial. Ses points forts sont :
Son intgration  Blender (Tout en un) et donc sa compatibilit totale avec les modles raliser sous BlenderSa simplicit d'apprentissage (au travers des briques de programmation logique, laissant galement la possibilit d'utiliser du script python)Son ouverture: on peut raliser tout type de jeux (hormis peut-tre un MMORPG) du FPS au simulateur de combat arien en passant par le jeu de plates-formes.Sa grande communaut (lie  Blender) qui permet au moteur d'voluer rapidement (ex: intgration du Level of Detail semi-auto dans la version 2.7)Son cot multiplateformes (voir projets GameKit et Burster par exemple)Le fait qu'il soit gratuit et open source : on peut facilement dvelopper une extension ou faire voluer le coeur du moteur. 

Un scne bien prpare compos d'un million de polys peut parfaitement tourner sur une petite configuration. Tout comme on peut vite le saturer si on l'utilise mal. Personnellement, je l'utilise principalement pour le maquettage, mais je compte bien sortir prochainement un jeu utilisant le BGE. 

Quelques exemples de ralisations fonctionnant sous le BGE:
Sintel The Game Yo FrankieDead CyborgCharlie's Big AdventureLucie and the time machine 

Des articles sont en prparation sur ce mme site. J'espre que vous serez nombreux  les suivre et  contribuer.

----------


## cris861

La partie centrale du BGE est constitu des briques logiques. Le but de ces Logic Bricks est doffrir une interface visuelle facile pour concevoir des applications interactives sans connaissances dun langage de programmation.

----------

